# ¿Cómo se calcula la frecuencia de un emisor 88/108MHz?



## edix/09 (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola como anda gente despues detanto dar vueltas y buscar... abri este tema para saber que calculos hay que realizar para ajustar la frecuencia de un transitor rf para la frecuencia (88-108Mhz) ya que no vienen esquemas para esas frecuencias en la data de los transitores me gustraia saber como calcular los voltaje o los inductores o cualquier cosa que sirv para ajustarlo... de paso el tema le puede servir para cualquiera que quiera armar su amplificador RF (88-108Mhz)

Saludos  

=( nadie quiere ayudar donde estan los genios del foro....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2010)

como que los ago a hojimetro ,inductores mas grandes =frecuencia mas bajas ,pero despues de todo es un simple oscilador,por otro lado en rf mas vale las mañas ,porque en papel es una cosa y cuando lo montas cambia todo ,  una bobina con un milimetro demas de sepacion y se pianta la frecuencia ,yo creo que con calculos te podes aproximar a la frecuencia ,pero despues hummm un capacitor con los terminales un poco mas largo y ya algo cambia


----------



## crimson (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola edix/09, es todo un tema. Para empezar a ojímetro hay una tabla aquí:
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=50%3Acasi-todo-sobre-bobinas-de-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54
donde en la figura 3 tenés una tabla para hacer bobinas que llegan a la frecuencia que necesitás. Está el número de espiras, la inductancia que dá y la frecuencia de resonancia con un capacitor dado, esto es; 10pF, 20pF y 30pF, está así para que pongas un trimmer y ajustes al valor deseado. Yo particularmente empecé a hacer andar esos bichos cuando me compré (hace ya mucho) un dip-meter. Allí lo arrimaba, calibrado a la frecuencia que necesitaba y movía el trimmer hasta que se producía un "pozo" en la lectura del instrumento. ¡Santo remedio! Es infinitamente superior al "ojímetro". Saludos C


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 6, 2010)

por fin alguien comenta muchas gracias me voy a fijar en esa web, otra pregunta que es un dip-meter... suena como algo para medir...

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola estube leyendo la pagina que pasaste crimson y te ago una pregunta en la tabla los valores que estan abajo de los de los condesadores son las frecuencias? los marque en azul...

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2010)

muy buena tabla y muy buen metodo el de crimsom ,y si mucho mejor que mi metodo,hoy aprendi algo mas gracias


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 6, 2010)

gustavo son las frecuencias las que marque en azul?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2010)

si las marcadas  con azul son las frecuencias


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 6, 2010)

si muy bueno el aporte de crim


----------



## crimson (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola edix/09 y gustavocof115, les comento lo que es un grid dip meter, que traducido sería "medidor por pozo de grilla" porque los primeros eran a válvulas. Es un oscilador monitoreado con un instrumento que mide la corriente en la grilla (gate hoy en día, son a fet). Resulta que cuando a un circuito que está oscilando a una determinada frecuencia le arrimamos otro circuito sintonizado a la misma frecuencia, este "chupa" energía del oscilador y se produce una baja (dip) en el instrumento. Un dip meter consta de una serie de bobinas enchifables, que cubren distintos rangos, el mío va de 2MHz a 200MHz con 6 o 7 bobinas enchufables. Lo que hago para calibrar un transmisor de FM por ejemplo es poner la bobina que cubre el rango 40 - 110MHz en la sintonía, digamos 90MHz. Arrimo esta bobina a la bobina en la plaqueta que quiero calibrar y giro el trimmer de sintonía de la plaqeta hasta que se produce el "pozo" en la aguja del dip meter. ¿Me explico? También tiene una posición para medir intensidad de campo, como el dibujo en la web que les pase´. Saludos C


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola vi pero hay muy poco de los dip meter, vi algunos esquemas, pero la bobina ni idea como hacerlas ya que tienen 3 terminales los de la mayoria que vi... y tengo ganas de armar 1... ya que serviria un monton para calibrar...

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 7, 2010)

Si vas a trabajar nada más en FM 88-108 no te conviene hacer un grid dip, sino utilizar este método: fijate en los circuitos que te mando, uno es un oscilador y otro un medidor de intensidad de campo. Primero se hace andar el oscilador en la frecuencia que te interesa (supongamos, 92,7MHz) Hacés oscilar la plaquetita y con un receptor LEJOS del oscilador vas buscando la frecuencia exacta. Luego al oscilador le aproximás la segunda plaqueta, con un tester de aguga en posición Volts CC (empezá con un valor bajo) ajustás el trimmer para que la aguja deflexione al máximo. Allí ya está ajustado a 92,7MHz (en este caso). Lo que se hace es arrimar la bobina de la segunda plaqueta (notá que está en una punta) a las bobinas del transmisor que estás armando. Las bobinas de este transmisor se ajustan entonces para la máxima deflexión de la aguja del tester. Esta segunda plaqueta es un "mini - receptor" con indicación analógica de cuánta señal está llegando EN LA FRECUENCIA ELEGIDA, porque si ponés una sonda común, esta no distingue una frecuencia de otra y puede estar trabajando en un armónico o en cualquier otro lado.



 Saludos C


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 8, 2010)

aver voy a ver bien eso.... gracias por los plnos crimson, los probaste?


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2010)

Sí, por eso te mando las fotos, son esos los que uso.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 9, 2010)

Seria yo solo necesito armar el segundo esquema?


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2010)

Si tenés un transmisorcito de FM sí, usás el oscilador de tu transmisor, lo calibrás con una radio y luego le arrimás la bobina del segundo esquema y movés el trimmer hasta que la aguja del tester deflexione al máximo. Luego acercás esa bobina a la segunda etapa o a la de salida y las calibrás para que la aguja se desvíe al máximo. Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 3, 2013)

hola crimson, necesito realizar un receptor fm, cual diagrama utilizo de los 2 que hay en el post 12. y en que parte coloco los audifonos para escuchar las emisoras que detecto. gracias.


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2013)

Ninguno de los dos ejcm56, el primero es un oscilador y el segundo *no es* un receptor, sino un detector de la fuerza de la señal. No te sirve como "demodulador", para poder rescatar el audio de la señal.
Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 3, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Ninguno de los dos ejcm56, el primero es un oscilador y el segundo *no es* un receptor, sino un detector de la fuerza de la señal. No te sirve como "demodulador", para poder rescatar el audio de la señal.
> Saludos C



  gracias por tu pronta respuesta. q*UE* me sugieres como recepto*R* sencillode fm. *Q*ue funcione hay v*A*rios pero en los foros hay gente q*UE* no ha podido hacer funionar. q*UE* me recomiendas gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2013)

El tema es si es banda ancha o banda angosta. Esto es: si es una transmisión de FM comercial (88-108M), que tiene una desviación de 75KHz más o menos o si es una transmisión de FM de radioaficionados, que desvía 5 a 15 KHz, depende el caso. Yo siempre sugiero usar algún receptor de FM chino y agregarle a la entrada un conversor de frecuencias... salvo que quieras experimentar con éste, yo a los principiantes les recomiendo no meterse con los receptores, porque necesitás mucho conocimiento e instrumental para que funcionen como es debido. Comentanos un poco más qué pretendés realizar.
Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola C. quiero realizar una radio fm comercial, algo experimental, tengo un circuito con 2 bf199, una bobina, un condensador variable y un resistor. quisiera poner en marcha este circuito adjunto. mañana lo montare a ver si funciona. de donde lo he bajado, que incluso aqui hay gente que lo intento montar no dio con ponerlo a funcionar yo quiero probar a ver si con el osciloscopio que tengo logro ver alguna señal o algo.
Tengo que hacer una radio para la escuela que tenga solo transistores.


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola ejcm56, me parece que ese circuito es cualquier cosa, no lo veo como un oscilador confiable. ¿Porqué no armás el osciladorcito que postié más arriba? Ese anda seguro y encima con un sólo transistor. Después te explico un método para inyectarle audio.
Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 5, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola ejcm56, me parece que ese circuito es cualquier cosa, no lo veo como un oscilador confiable. ¿Porqué no armás el osciladorcito que postié más arriba? Ese anda seguro y encima con un sólo transistor. Después te explico un método para inyectarle audio.
> Saludos C



hola crimson, pero me dijeste anteriormente que ninguno de esos 2 era un receptor fm. requiero hacer es un receptor fm.


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah, me pareció que era  un oscilador, la verdad, es un circuito tan extraño que no veo bien para qué sirve. 
¿Tiene que ser sí o sí en FM? Porque se podría experimentar algo en una frecuencia más baja, con un receptor regenerativo... mañana en mi casa te busco alguno sencillo a ver si te gusta.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola a todos , ! saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! , dejo aca un proyecto de un sensillho receptor de FM para novicios , desafortunadamiente lo idioma es ingles pero lo diagrama esquemactico es sensillo en entiender.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 5, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> El tema es si es banda ancha o banda angosta. Esto es: si es una transmisión de FM comercial (88-108M), que tiene una desviación de 75KHz más o menos o si es una transmisión de FM de radioaficionados, que desvía 5 a 15 KHz, depende el caso. Yo siempre sugiero usar algún receptor de FM chino y agregarle a la entrada un conversor de frecuencias... salvo que quieras experimentar con éste, yo a los principiantes les recomiendo no meterse con los receptores, porque necesitás mucho conocimiento e instrumental para que funcionen como es debido. Comentanos un poco más qué pretendés realizar.
> Saludos C




ok crimson espero tu ayuda gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2013)

Bueno, acá te dejo un artículo sobre un receptor regenerativo. Lo armé hace muchos años y andaba muy bien. Lógicamente, obviá la parte del amplificador de audio con el TBA, aparte es un integrado obsoleto, ya no se consigue, lo que hacés es tomar el audio del punto medio de P2, de 47K y le armás algún amplificadorcito de dos transistores, o algo parecido, tipo éste. Lógicamente, la bobina la vas adaptando a la frecuencia que necesitas.












Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola gracias por tu ayuda.
sera que este radio funcionara? que me dices? http://solomonsmusic.net/FM_CrystalRadio.html
lo que no veo es alguna fuente de alimentacion.,


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2013)

Está lindo y simple, sería cuestión de probarlo. En vez de auriculares podés poner un amplificadorcito como éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audison-2-watts-48395/
Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 6, 2013)

ok crimson, disculpa mi ignoracion pero la alimentacion, o con solo el diodo de cristal?


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2013)

El receptor propiamente dicho no lleva alimentación, ahora te conviene agregarle un amplficador que sí lleva alimentación.
Saludos C


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 6, 2013)

crimson y se le coloco directo algunos audifonos?


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2013)

Tendrías que estar al lado de la emisora, mas o menos, para que puedas escuchar algo. Igual, antes que nada, hacé la prueba. Si no funciona, le agregás un amplificadorcito.
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Ago 7, 2017)

Cordial saludo, busco de su ayuda para solucionar 2 incognitas, se que este post es viejo pero es posible que alguien vea mi inquietud.

Generalmente hacemos un oscilador y luego  le hacemos una etapa amplificadora esta última en su mayoría también  trae una bobina y un condensador  que se ajustan para sintonizar  a la misma frecuencia del oscilador. Si utilizo un dip  meter es posible que me dé una lectura falsa entre el oscilador y el amplificador, que  debo  hacer entonces, quito la alimentación de la etapa amplificadora y sintonizo el oscilador y luego conecto de nuevo la etapa amplificadora  y ajusto de nuevo?  Existe la posibilidad que al conectar la segunda me cargue un poco el oscilador y desplace la frecuencia, como debe hacerse este procedimiento?

la segunda duda es en los osciladores a cristal al igual que la pregunta anterior, como ajusto la parte amplificadora si quisiera que trabaje en una armónica en particular, como se calcula esta ultima bobina  para ser un múltiplo de la frecuencia del cristal,  por ejemplo cristal de 20 Mhz y hacer para que me trabaje en la 4ª armónica 80Mhz.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2017)

El ajuste se realiza en secuencia.

Primero el oscilador a la frecuencia deseada, si el oscilador es a cristal trabajando en sub-tono se van ajustando las diversas etapas.

Segundo la entrada al amplificador.

Tercero la salida del amplificador.

Por último la antena.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 7, 2017)

Fogonazo, gracias por tu respuesta 

cordial saludo, mi herramienta es un contador de frecuencia que trae solo antena y no tiene sonda como para tocar los pines entre las etapas, podrías indicarme por favor otra técnica  ademas no debería desconectar nada entonces mientras se realiza el ajuste_ gracias..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Fogonazo, gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> cordial saludo, mi herramienta es un contador de frecuencia que trae solo antena y no tiene sonda como para tocar los pines entre las etapas, podrías indicarme por favor otra técnica  ademas no debería desconectar nada entonces mientras se realiza el ajuste_ gracias..
> http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae39/joechungs49/photo/gy560.jpg


Hola a todos , caro Don johenrod lo equipo de medidas que nesecitas si llama "Analizador de espectros" , con ese equipo es possible veer en tienpo real la intensidad de cada frequenzia y su harmonicas y tanbien las que no son todo eso en una pantalla mui semejante de un osciloscopio.
Desafortunadamente ese equipo es muy dispendioso $$ , portanto raro en los taller de técnicos de RF.
Te recomendo veer ese link aca: http://m1kta-qrp.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/gy560-frequency-counter.html ,  hay valiosas informaciones de tu frequenzimetro.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don johenrod lo equipo de medidas que nesecitas si llama "Analizador de espectros" , con ese equipo es possible veer en tienpo real la intensidad de cada frequenzia y su harmonicas y tanbien las que no son todo eso en una pantalla mui semejante de un osciloscopio.
> Desafortunadamente ese equipo es muy dispendioso $$ , portanto raro en los taller de técnicos de RF.
> Te recomendo veer ese link aca: http://m1kta-qrp.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/gy560-frequency-counter.html ,  hay valiosas informaciones de tu frequenzimetro.
> !Suerte!.
> ...



si compañero, cariñoso el valor de un analizador pensaría en obtenerlo si trabajara Rf diariamente, la idea es solo hacer pequeño transmisor que con una antena de  unos 15 centímetros me cubra 100 metros. con  este contador de frecuencia como dice el link que me enviaste lo he podido tambien usar como medidor de potencia ya que fuera de la  escala numérica que muestra la  frecuencia, tiene una barra que se incrementa cuando logras darle mas potencia a tu tx cuesta unos 20 dolares
tengo un problema , he querido hacer un pequeño transmisor a 5 voltios conectados al usb de mi portátil  pero me genera un ruido infernal, alguna forma de quitarlo ? le he puesto reguladores choques y nada me ha servido.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda, saludos..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> si compañero, cariñoso el valor de un analizador pensaría en obtenerlo si trabajara Rf diariamente, la idea es solo hacer pequeño transmisor que con una antena de  unos 15 centímetros me cubra 100 metros. con  este contador de frecuencia como dice el link que me enviaste lo he podido tambien usar como medidor de potencia ya que fuera de la  escala numérica que muestra la  frecuencia, tiene una barra que se incrementa cuando logras darle mas potencia a tu tx cuesta unos 20 dolares
> tengo un problema , he querido hacer un pequeño transmisor a 5 voltios conectados al usb de mi portátil  pero me genera un ruido infernal, alguna forma de quitarlo ? le he puesto reguladores choques y nada me ha servido.
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda, saludos..


Bueno fotos de tu pequeño TX serias mui bienvenida para puder estudiar mejor lo que se pasa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 23, 2017)

Bueno, aqui alguno de los que he montado , solo he armado este transmisor hasta el tercer transistor, arme primero oscilador y luego amplificador(Q1 y Q2) alli obtengo una frecuencia de 108 mhz apx colocando  C4 variable, cuando coloco el Q3 la frecuencia se duplica y triplica no sé, si es por la  toma del emisor de Q3 o el circuito es realmente un doblador, para lo que debería modificar los valores en el oscilador.
Gracias saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Bueno, aqui alguno de los que he montado , solo he armado este transmisor hasta el tercer transistor, arme primero oscilador y luego amplificador(Q1 y Q2) alli obtengo una frecuencia de 108 mhz apx colocando  C4 variable, cuando coloco el Q3 la frecuencia se duplica y triplica no sé, si es por la  toma del emisor de Q3 o el circuito es realmente un doblador, para lo que debería modificar los valores en el oscilador.
> Gracias saludos...


No entiendi cuando aclaras que lo transistor "Q3" duplica o triplica la frequenzia generada por "Q1" , o sea como sape si duplico o triplico , ? Tienes un frequenzimetro disponible en las manos?.
?Acaso armaste todo lo circuito hasta "Q4" , deberias hacer eso y conprobar su funcionamento ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No entiendi cuando aclaras que lo transistor "Q3" duplica o triplica la frequenzia generada por "Q1" , o sea como sape si duplico o triplico , ? Tienes un frequenzimetro disponible en las manos?.
> ?Acaso armaste todo lo circuito hasta "Q4" , deberias hacer eso y conprobar su funcionamento ?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, saludos
Si tengo un frecuencímetro, arme hasta Q1 y logre sintonizarlo a 107-108 Mhz no pude más abajo, la potencia que fueron 10 metros, coloque Q2  cayo  y paso a 5 metros coloque Q3 y el frecuencímetro muestra 218 mhz por lo que pienso que se comporta como un amplificador en la segunda armónica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

Para bajar aun  mas la frequenzia del oscilador tienes que aumentar una espira a mas en "L1" y quizaz en "L2".
Yo armaria por conpleto ese proyecto (hasta "Q4") ,el tiene una buena pinta que anda de premera.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 23, 2017)

Gracias Daniel...
Lo que me gusto mucho de este ensamble fue el bajísimo ruido que tiene  sin modulación (el efecto cascada) lo que no he podido lograr con otros diseños en los que lleva 2N2222 /  BF494 / BF199 / C 3904 entre otros.
Este proyecto trae las espiras grabadas en el Pcb a excepción de L3 que hay que hacerla.
Voy a ver cómo trabaja y si se maneja bien subo el Pcb por si alguien lo quiere intentar.
Gracias por vuestro tiempo e interés en ayudarme, saludos....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Gracias Daniel...
> Lo que me gusto mucho de este ensamble fue el bajísimo ruido que tiene  sin modulación (el efecto cascada) lo que no he podido lograr con otros diseños en los que lleva 2N2222 /  BF494 / BF199 / C 3904 entre otros.
> Este proyecto trae las espiras grabadas en el Pcb a excepción de L3 que hay que hacerla.
> Voy a ver cómo trabaja y si se maneja bien subo el Pcb por si alguien lo quiere intentar.
> Gracias por vuestro tiempo e interés en ayudarme, saludos....


Puedes agregar mas conprimento a las lineas (bobinas inpresas) haciendo mas curvas aun , asi logras aumentar la inductancia y bajar la frequenzia de operación , caso eso sea demasiado puedes corrigir la frequenzia deseada bajando lo valor capacitivo del "C4" (47pF) 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Ago 24, 2017)

Bueno, bien decías Daniel...( se ve que sos un zorro para esto de la Rf ) tu consejo fue que armara el circuito completo a ver que pasaba y si, dio resultado.
El cuento es este, yo había observado que en Q3 la frecuencia era el doble por eso preguntaba que si se trataba de un doblador. Al conectar Q4 la frecuencia volvió a ser la misma del oscilador, me  explico; Q1 el oscilador  108 Mhz , Q2 conserva la  frecuencia del oscilador es mas como un acople entre etapas y no tiene bobina, en Q3 hay 218 Mhz apx. el doble del oscilador, y en Q4 de nuevo 108 Mhz osea dividió por 2.
Tengo las  siguientes dudas.
•	Si quiero hacer las bobinas manualmente debo hacer la del oscilador(Q1) igual a la de la salida (Q4) osea el mismo número de espiras y la  del doblador (Q3) la mitad de espiras?
•	Que  logica tiene esto de doblar y luego dividir?
•	El transmisor se diseño para una frecuencia  cercana a los 105 mhz y necesito algo cercano a los 90 Mhz.
•	El cierto que a menor frecuencia con el mismo circuito el alcance es mayor?
Anexo diagrama esquemático y en el Pcb noto que la bobina de Q3 es mas grande
Círculo rojo  Q1 oscilador
Círculo amarillo Q2 amarillo no tiene bobina
Círculo verde Q3 doblador
Círculo azul Q4 salida potencia
Gracias por la ayuda que puedan prestarme..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2017)

johenrod dijo:


> Bueno, bien decías Daniel...( se ve que sos un zorro para esto de la Rf ) tu consejo fue que armara el circuito completo a ver que pasaba y si, dio resultado.
> El cuento es este, yo había observado que en Q3 la frecuencia era el doble por eso preguntaba que si se trataba de un doblador. Al conectar Q4 la frecuencia volvió a ser la misma del oscilador, me  explico; Q1 el oscilador  108 Mhz , Q2 conserva la  frecuencia del oscilador es mas como un acople entre etapas y no tiene bobina, en Q3 hay 218 Mhz apx. el doble del oscilador, y en Q4 de nuevo 108 Mhz osea dividió por 2.
> Tengo las  siguientes dudas.
> •	Si quiero hacer las bobinas manualmente debo hacer la del oscilador(Q1) igual a la de la salida (Q4) osea el mismo número de espiras y la  del doblador (Q3) la mitad de espiras?
> ...


Bueno NO hay dobladores nin tanpoco dibisores en ese diseño , hay un paso oscilador propriamente dicho "Q1" , un paso ayslador "Q2" y un paso pré amplificador "Q3" y un tercer paso de "potenzia" "Q4"(en ese caso decenas o quizaz centienas de miliwattios en la salida).
Para bajar mas aun la frequenzia de operación  (@ 90Mhz) tienes que aumentar aun mas  la longitud de las bobinas inpresas dando mas voltas por la area libre disponible en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
Eso puede sener hecho al azar y los resultados tanbien van sener tal cual (al azar) , pero como tienes un frequenzimetro disponible en las manos puedes ayustar lo valor del capacitor "C4" para lograr la frequenzia tan deseada. Ayustando "C9" , "C11" y "C12" es possible lograr mas potenzia de salida en la nueva frequenzia de salida.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

